
Getting Started with Django - sidshringi
https://medium.com/@siddharthshringi/how-i-made-my-first-django-app-4ede65c9b17f
======
NoB4Mouth
Buddy this is the first time i'm reading a post on Django in HN since i've
landed here. I've started learning Django for some months and got stuck on
creating and running my own project. Stackoverflow and quora couldn't help...

Great of you to share this here. Can i DM you for a mentorship's request on my
learning journey?

~~~
sidshringi
Nice to hear from you. I started learning Django 2-3 months before and so far
my journey is going well. I would love to help you on your learning journey.
DM me on twitter @SidShringi

